# Gleemax-ian Ignore



## Merlin the Tuna (Jan 20, 2008)

After finally getting sick of dealing with a troll wielding a brutal combination of Immune: Logic and Immune: Communication today, I finally took advantage of ENWorld's Ignore List function and found it to be less than I got used to at the WotC boards.

Yes, hold your breath for a moment while I suggest that some Gleemax functions be added to ENWorld to better the site.  Saints preserve us.

My issue is that the ENWorld Ignore goes too far, completely stripping any evidence of the poster's existence from a thread.  This creates confusion when you see 40 other people responding to said troll.  Conversely, the Gleemax boards strip the text from an ignored user's post, but allow you to see that a post _was_ made, and a single click can let you read the post anyway.  I found it to be very useful, because the WotC method kept me from _accidentally_ being excluded from the conversation, and because taking a second to say "Oh.  It's this guy.  It'll be ridiculous, just like always.  Do I want to see this, or move on?" gives me time to settle down instead of getting the war machine ready to hurl some flames.

I've included an example image, with a random user selected to be ignored, for demonstration purposes only.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 20, 2008)

EN World used to have that style of ignore, but it was replaced by the complete ignore.  (Which I'd say is more than what Gleemax has, not less.)  

I prefer the complete ignore, myself.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2008)

En World is in the process of being reworked with many new changes.  I have no idea if this is one of them.  But that is the old style of ignore and people around here couldn't deal with it so a more complete ignore was needed.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 20, 2008)

vbulletin defaults to that approach - I haven't changed it yet. It's merely an issue of clearing out a template.  I could attach it to a user toggle I suppose, if there's any demand for such a toggle.

I am hesitant about doing a lot of toggles since they slow down the server when they are abundant.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 20, 2008)

What you're describng is how the messageboard function works by default.  We actually changed it to how it works now because so many people asked us to.


----------



## jdrakeh (Jan 20, 2008)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I prefer the complete ignore, myself.




Ditto. The old "Click to View" was just too tempting, sometimes.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 21, 2008)

Ayup.  I don't have anyone on my ignore list but if I did I'd prefer it if they were blanked out of existance (to my eyes) on a thread.  My will is far, far too weak--I'd end up clicking to read the ignored's posts.

Better to remain ignorant and risk confirming it by occasional random blatherings a la "Hey, what are ya'll talkin' about?!" than confirm it by starting a flame war.


----------

